# Homemade sabiki keeper



## slimecoat (Nov 19, 2010)

For just three easy payments of $ 99.99 you too can own what guides are calling the greatest breakthrough in sabiki technology ever. The construction features: 
Pallet plank
Mouse trap bail wires
SS nails
Rubber bands
#8 sabiki
Aluminum push pins
It only took a couple of beverages to assemble this. 
https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc457/slimecoat/fishing022.jpg
https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc457/slimecoat/fishing021.jpg
https://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc457/slimecoat/fishing023.jpg


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 19, 2010)

Fancy.

I just wrap mine around a 6" to 8" piece of swimming pool noodle, burying the hooks in the foam. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Nov 19, 2010)

nice job man!


----------



## lbursell (Nov 20, 2010)

Um... I know I'm breaking a major Guy Rule by showing my ignorance,  but what's a sabiki ? And, why is it kept in a keeper ? Some kind of rig for jigs ?
Maybe its a language thing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2010)

lbursell said:


> Um... I know I'm breaking a major Guy Rule by showing my ignorance,  but what's a sabiki ? And, why is it kept in a keeper ? Some kind of rig for jigs ?
> Maybe its a language thing.



Used to catch bait - teeeny tiny little jigs - very much a PITA when they tangle cuase they are so small


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 20, 2010)

We use them to catch white bass at night in the summer when they are schooling around bridge pilings.


----------



## lbursell (Nov 20, 2010)

Got it. Multi-Multi hook crappie rig on negative steroids. I had never heard the term "sabiki" before today. Guess this was my day to learn something. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Brine (Nov 20, 2010)

I've seen a hollow rod made for using these things. You just reel in the whole thing and all the hooks go inside the rod with the rig.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmmmm.....I just use a seine or minnow trap. No hooks to tangle.......or, am I not getting the point :|


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 22, 2010)

Those rigs are mainly used in saltwater for catching bait but we do use the true sabiki rigs to catch skipjack for catfish bait around here. Those won't fit in a minnow trap and it's tough to sein below hydroelectric dams. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Hmmmm.....I just use a seine or minnow trap. No hooks to tangle.......or, am I not getting the point :|




Like what was said above more of a salt water thing. We use them to catch Spot and Small Bluefish etc. Mostly for bait in the 6-10" size


----------

